# spell helped me get my husband back!!!



## sussyb (Jan 12, 2011)

hi everybody,,magic is real,just believed that some weeks ago i guess,and the funny thing is i learnt it the hard way..i had been married for four years with two kids and thought everything in my marriage was perfect and extraordinary,my husband was the most loving and my whole family was happy until everything changed..don't know how or what happened but i guess i didn't believe it was my fault.he started hitting me and my kids,cheating and we started having dept cos he was gambling quite much and he had lost his job..A friend introduced me to some counselors and therapist but it didn't get well,it was getting worse so i decided to go the spiritual angle..After several attempts with different spell casters and magicians nothing happened.i met some people online who claimed to know someone who claimed to be able to help but it was all false,i lost a lot of money,was scammed several times and cheated on...i guess i was too desperate for a quick solution,but it all changed when i was introduced to a spell caster online,i thought he was going to be fake,maybe try to scam me again so i was prepared this time,i thought at least i could get him caught or something..but he wasn't what it thought he was,he did some spell which i used playing along,but he was right,he was true..everything stated to turn around,my husband came home,he was changing and everything was going back to normal..and now after three weeks,everything is perfect and much more..my family is back,he has a new job,i do too..and we are happy as ever..i guess magic truly exist but in the right people with the right heart..magic is real and out there so is the person who saved my marriage,my family and i...


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 12, 2011)

come on. why all the spam?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2011)

What level is this Mage?


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 12, 2011)

sussyb said:


> hi everybody,,magic is real,just believed that some weeks ago i guess,and the funny thing is i learnt it the hard way..i had been married for four years with two kids and thought everything in my marriage was perfect and extraordinary,my husband was the most loving and my whole family was happy until everything changed..don't know how or what happened but i guess i didn't believe it was my fault.he started hitting me and my kids,cheating and we started having dept cos he was gambling quite much and he had lost his job..A friend introduced me to some counselors and therapist but it didn't get well,it was getting worse so i decided to go the spiritual angle..After several attempts with different spell casters and magicians nothing happened.i met some people online who claimed to know someone who claimed to be able to help but it was all false,i lost a lot of money,was scammed several times and cheated on...i guess i was too desperate for a quick solution,but it all changed when i was introduced to a spell caster online,i thought he was going to be fake,maybe try to scam me again so i was prepared this time,i thought at least i could get him caught or something..but he wasn't what it thought he was,he did some spell which i used playing along,but he was right,he was true..everything stated to turn around,my husband came home,he was changing and everything was going back to normal..and now after three weeks,everything is perfect and much more..my family is back,he has a new job,i do too..and we are happy as ever..i guess magic truly exist but in the right people with the right heart..magic is real and out there so is the person who saved my marriage,my family and i...




Is your husband ....
*Mr. Fantastico ????*


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## TampaSRT (Jan 12, 2011)

I need to cast a spell on my mortgage company so they quit taking my money.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 13, 2011)

i just read another post of yours where you were cured of some terrible desease also.  you've just had a rough time lately, haven't you honey?


----------



## sara (Jan 13, 2011)

sussyb said:


> hi everybody,,magic is real,just believed that some weeks ago i guess,and the funny thing is i learnt it the hard way..i had been married for four years with two kids and thought everything in my marriage was perfect and extraordinary,my husband was the most loving and my whole family was happy until everything changed..don't know how or what happened but i guess i didn't believe it was my fault.he started hitting me and my kids,cheating and we started having dept cos he was gambling quite much and he had lost his job..A friend introduced me to some counselors and therapist but it didn't get well,it was getting worse so i decided to go the spiritual angle..After several attempts with different spell casters and magicians nothing happened.i met some people online who claimed to know someone who claimed to be able to help but it was all false,i lost a lot of money,was scammed several times and cheated on...i guess i was too desperate for a quick solution,but it all changed when i was introduced to a spell caster online,i thought he was going to be fake,maybe try to scam me again so i was prepared this time,i thought at least i could get him caught or something..but he wasn't what it thought he was,he did some spell which i used playing along,but he was right,he was true..everything stated to turn around,my husband came home,he was changing and everything was going back to normal..and now after three weeks,everything is perfect and much more..my family is back,he has a new job,i do too..and we are happy as ever..i guess magic truly exist but in the right people with the right heart..magic is real and out there so is the person who saved my marriage,my family and i...


----------



## ROID (Jan 14, 2011)

I love it when my posts get deleted. this board is starting to suck


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 14, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> I need to cast a spell on my mortgage company so they quit taking my money.


Yeah, and the F'n IRS.


----------



## cockerspaniels (Jan 16, 2011)

sussyb said:


> hi everybody,,magic is real,just believed that some weeks ago i guess,and the funny thing is i learnt it the hard way..i had been married for four years with two kids and thought everything in my marriage was perfect and extraordinary,my husband was the most loving and my whole family was happy until everything changed..don't know how or what happened but i guess i didn't believe it was my fault.he started hitting me and my kids,cheating and we started having dept cos he was gambling quite much and he had lost his job..A friend introduced me to some counselors and therapist but it didn't get well,it was getting worse so i decided to go the spiritual angle..After several attempts with different spell casters and magicians nothing happened.i met some people online who claimed to know someone who claimed to be able to help but it was all false,i lost a lot of money,was scammed several times and cheated on...i guess i was too desperate for a quick solution,but it all changed when i was introduced to a spell caster online,i thought he was going to be fake,maybe try to scam me again so i was prepared this time,i thought at least i could get him caught or something..but he wasn't what it thought he was,he did some spell which i used playing along,but he was right,he was true..everything stated to turn around,my husband came home,he was changing and everything was going back to normal..and now after three weeks,everything is perfect and much more..my family is back,he has a new job,i do too..and we are happy as ever..i guess magic truly exist but in the right people with the right heart..magic is real and out there so is the person who saved my marriage,my family and i...


 
Linda? what are you doing on here? you were not supposed to tell anyone


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi I thought my life was grand. then I had an accident with and industrial table saw while masturbating and chopped off my cock.  I was sad.  Then I met an online spell caster and now I have a 10 inch stump.


----------



## mgoodbar (Jan 18, 2011)

Lmaorotf


----------

